# A collaborative effort



## MaxwellShack (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, new here.

I've been sitting on a story plot for quite a while, but I suck at long stories. So, I thought that some others might want to get into it.

I've written an intro to a story, that sets up some core characters and a setting (to a degree). I'm also penning the first character's mini-story.

The setting is a members-only gay nightclub with an unusual dress-code. Nobody wears anything on their feet and they have to be nude from the waist up or waist down. Even the staff.

My hope is that a bunch of different writers will take this setting, and write a whole bunch of mini-stories, i.e. no longer than say, twenty printed pages single spaced, based around this dance club.

The intro and my first story are the only times that I plan to define character personalities, so whoever wanted to join in would help define canon. Using my pre-defined characters is perfectly okay, I've only given a small description including their name, species, and basic personality types. 

I've run this idea by a couple people that I know around here, including my sweetie, and they all think it's pretty cool.

Thoughts? Like? Dislike? Came buckets? Hate it? Wanna fuck it?
-Maxwell

P.S. Not everything has to happen inside of the club, just a clarification.


----------



## Sadgeo (Mar 11, 2011)

To say the very least I am intrigued by the idea, both by the notion of the final product and having a hand in contributing to it.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting. Any more info on the story or characters cause I'm looking to start doing some writing. Can't say for sure if I could get on board but I could offer an opinion.


----------



## MaxwellShack (Mar 13, 2011)

I will PM you both with copies of the intro, and I'll post some more information. It's taking me longer than expected to finish the main char's mini-story though.

As I stated earlier, I'm not so very good at writing large blocks of time. I can do dialogue pretty well, and some visual descrip's too, but beyond that I'm pretty much hopeless. I was intentionally very loose and non-descriptive with the characters, because I didn't want to be to restrictive for others who would join in. The bill is pretty much open to anyone who wants to join in the idea.


----------



## Second_Side983 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmm...
Interesting...


----------



## MaxwellShack (Mar 20, 2011)

Brutal fact: my writing sucks. Well, not exactly, I just have some problems organising my thoughts, it seems, and they jump around too much. The intro is getting almost a total rewrite, and probably going to be extended a bit past the meager three pages. If anyone other than BlackDragon and Sadgeo are interested in working on this, PM me so I can send you off a rewritten copy of the intro when it's finished.


----------

